# MEA???



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Anyone ever have this procedure done. It is called Microwave Endometrial Ablation. Just curious if you have had it done, how it felt and if it helped.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi pastime. Could you explain what that is? Thanks.


----------



## pasttime (Jul 26, 2001)

Kazzy it is a procedure that using microwave energy to heat the lining of the uterus. It destroys the endometrium. This hopefully will either cause your periods to disappear or become very very light, the blood will not come back on the wall. I go in for this procedure in August, they will remove right ovary and tube, do a hystoscopy(check the rest of uterus), a dnc and MEA. Hopefully thats all they will do..lol I know about the other things, sort of, but MEA I am not overly familiar with.


----------



## 21999 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Pasttime, I have just had an MEA performed just over 10 days ago. The operation took just over 30 minutes and I was only in hospital for the day. Immediately after the surgery it was quite painful, it felt like really bad period pains. But by the second day the pain level was very low, just a dull ache in my groin. Fortunately I have not suffered any of the post operative complications. I am still bleeding but i was advised that this could happen for anything up to 2 weeks post op. As to whether it was worth it, I will have to wait a couple of months to find that out.RegardsDenise


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again pasttime. Is this being done because of endometriosis or for another reason? Whenis this procedure usually done? Thanks


----------

